# WINDOWS LOADS SLOWLY



## ashfahan (Mar 17, 2005)

whenever i switch on my computer ,
windows logo took 2 minuts to come and after that 2 minute for welcome 
screen.
my config,
p4,865 gbf,512 ddr,geforce fx5200 128 mb,
win xp sp2


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 17, 2005)

Start>run>msconfig Press Enter

Switch to the Startup TAB

uncheck the programs wht u dun need

i recommend uncheck everything ...lol

also turn System restore off 

Mycomputer>properies>SystemRestore

well this wod give a much needed boost up


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 18, 2005)

In addition to the above set ur hdd as first boot device through BIOS.

Are u sure it takes 4 min to load, I mean have u obsrved the time using a stopwatch ?


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 18, 2005)

*Supercharge ur win xp*

Click *Edit by Deep: Rules dude rules...no pirated stuff there* to download the E-book (From Rapidshare.de) on how to make ur windows xp fast.. Mind u the download is a .RAR file and u will need winrar (Click here to download winrar) and the size of the file is           6.39 MB


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 18, 2005)

This is a link to E-book dudes no War** inside ...


----------



## daj123 (Mar 18, 2005)

scan for spyware and viruses.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2005)

want help?????????
Windows Platform Design Notes
Designing Hardware for the Microsoft Windows Family of Operating Systems
Fast System Startup for PCs Running Windows XP
Abstract: This paper describes issues and solutions for achieving fast system start up on PC systems running the MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP operating system.
The current version of this paper is available at *www.microsoft.com/hwdev/platform/performance/fastboot/fastboot-winxp.asp.

*Edit by Deep:: Please refer above link...

To aravind_n20...dude..no copy paste here....*


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 20, 2005)

Something is seriously wrong with the guy who posted above   

@arvind: wot gives mate. U cud have just posted the link to the page !!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I think it might take me an hour or so to read just this Forum   
     
HAHAHAHA !!!

*I hope you dont mind aravind_n20 !!!*


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2005)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> This is a link to E-book dudes no War** inside ...



hmmm...strange coz the ebook (frm the link u pasted) itself is not a licensed copy...it is an illegal e-book...the original ebook costs $24.99

*www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0764577220.html


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey dude it could be some virus also, do a virus scan !!!


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 22, 2005)

what the ****...... why wasn't the link used.....
so much of copy paste ....sheeeeeeesh....


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 22, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> what the ****...... why wasn't the link used.....
> so much of copy paste ....sheeeeeeesh....


   Hey what do mean by"so much of copy paste" ???


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 23, 2005)

copy paste means ctrl+c nd ctrl+v ... which by chance aravind_n20 did in his post....
but thanx to buddy deep the thread is a lil more compact!!!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> copy paste means ctrl+c nd ctrl+v ... which by chance aravind_n20 did in his post....
> but thanx to buddy deep the thread is a lil more compact!!!


Hey you mean to say that there was even more in it, due to which He had to copy a little part of it ???


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Try to defragment the drives and use TuneUp Utilities. Use the memory optimizer to clear memory. Clear the ticks from the startup tab of MSConfig and clear the temp directory


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^ ??? you are in which world buddy ???


----------

